# drugs ship



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

bbc news has it that once again the HMS Argyll has arrested yet another ship in south african waters for drug running. This one the MV ORCA was carrying 60 million pounds worth (1.3 tonnes of it)
The MV Orca shown in the picture appears to be a tug, anyone know anything about this tug?.. what was she before she bacame the orca? she appears to be of a recent design. (Thumb)


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Is there a link to the photo?


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

OOps! sorry lads, forgot to put that link in.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/devon/6126032.stm
here we go try that Thamesphil


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,
Here seen in IJmuiden,piccie courtesy/© Gerrit de Feber[member SN]
*IMO number:*7711268
*Name of ship:*ORCA II
*Call Sign:*UNKNOWN
*Gross tonnage:*836
*Type of ship:*Standby-Safety Vessel
*Year of build:*1979
*Flag:*Honduras
*Status of ship:*In Service
*Registered owner:*TREVOR MARITIME CORP*Address:*PANAMA
*Ship manager:*TREVOR MARITIME CORP*Address:*PANAMA
*Last update:*17-07-2006


----------



## Thamesphil (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Billyboy. I see that she's actually being reported as the "ORCA II". Looks like a former Tidewater tug/supply boat and therefore probably the ex "SUPPORT TIDE" / "BUE HARRIS" which is now named "ORCA II" . (IMO 7711268).

Phil


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

ruud said:


> Ahoy,
> Here seen in IJmuiden,piccie courtesy/© Gerrit de Feber[member SN]
> *IMO number:*7711268
> *Name of ship:*ORCA II
> ...


Many thanks for that Ruud. think she is now "the ship that died of shame"...LOL (Thumb)


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Thamesphil said:


> Thanks Billyboy. I see that she's actually being reported as the "ORCA II". Looks like a former Tidewater tug/supply boat and therefore probably the ex "SUPPORT TIDE" / "BUE HARRIS" which is now named "ORCA II" . (IMO 7711268).
> 
> Phil


Ahoy Phil,
Ex:
BUE HARRIS-SUPPORT TIDE-HORNBECK SUPPORT-SEABOARD SUPPORT-SUBAUMA
Built @ ENASA


----------



## jim barnes (Dec 7, 2005)

see the RN got there just ahead of you there Billyboy?????


----------



## reklaw (Dec 4, 2005)

billyboy said:


> bbc news has it that once again the HMS Argyll has arrested yet another ship in south african waters for drug running. (Thumb)


A slight correction, that should be West African waters. I was sitting thinking, why would a British warship be catching drug runners in South African waters anyway? Thats quite a haul though, kudos to HMS Argyll for that one.


----------

